# Text forms in Word to auto-increment when printed



## glio (Apr 25, 2008)

In the attached file I have four Text forms. Some VB code has been added which is meant to produce consecutive numbers in these text forms fields for as many copies of the document I print. i.e. 1st page will have numbers 001 to 004, 2nd page 005 to 008, etc.

This code does not work!

I would really like to have a form appear which asks me to input what numbers to start at and finish with, before clicking a button to print the document.

Can anyone help with this?

Best regards

Geoff


----------

